# The Mystic of Java, Bali and Lombok (Open to all)



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

just know this thread, honestly those pictures are awesome! :applause:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung, West Java Indonesia*


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Braga Street, Bandung, West Java, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/flyweb/13932942056/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/531[email protected]/10419815645


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kawah Putih, West Java, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/moelzcore/6767089313


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ranca Walini Tea Plantation and countryside, Ciwidey, West Java, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9356561751









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjetjep/8227297303









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9394005956


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ciwidey Countryside, West Java, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/arwah/8325288034









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dinasavaluna/5993070228









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alkindirizky/7614150904


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

This is amazing. Gorgeous Indonesia, great photos kevo123










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5404998/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ thanks zig_zag for the comments and also for contributing in this thread :cheers2:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pulosari mountain, Banten*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3366089530


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Cicakal Village, Banten*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9867000923









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9872845986









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amnewman/5153443523


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Tanjung Layar, Sawarna, Banten*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jokoleo/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/13127047873









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tirtahahaha/13423728223


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24588201


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9867000923
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banten my hometown! :cheers: a unique city so different from another cities


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

beautiful photos of our neighbouring country, Indonesia!!

Greetings from the Philippines!! :happy:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

hugodiekonig said:


> beautiful photos of our neighbouring country, Indonesia!!
> 
> Greetings from the Philippines!! :happy:


Its always nice to have neighbor visiting, thanks!



renshapratama said:


> Banten my hometown! :cheers: a unique city so different from another cities


Yes very interesting place, the villagers are Hindus rather than Muslims, they really are the last bastion of the old way of life in the Sundanese land. Their tradition basically shunned themself from the outside world especially the inner badui who completely refused to meet outsiders.


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

i am a big fan of Kevo123 pictures:cheers:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Yogyakarta, the Javanese cultural capital*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12167521643









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14230054914


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kraton Yogyakarta Hadiningrat (Yogyakarta's Palace)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13885769294









https://www.flickr.com/photos/formarx/6814392856









https://www.flickr.com/photos/elsara/7201460902


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Malioboro Street, Yogyakarta*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/neilwadephotography/12450332515









https://www.flickr.com/photos/globaljunkie/10379648293


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

renshapratama said:


> Banten my hometown! :cheers: a unique city so different from another cities


A wonderful cohexistence with the nature, I like how they preserved the forests as close as next to the houses. And these houses too are beautiful, built only with traditional, organic materials.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pura Balekambang, Malang, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12873047354









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12872711863


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Trowulan, the former Majapahit capital, Mojokerto, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13166363565









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8310022555









https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryahardhiyana/5695008162


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ijen National Park, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12007244706









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kayephoto/14510132503









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8508436705


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Rural Area of Lumajang, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adaduitokla/11221918503









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adaduitokla/11221830466









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adaduitokla/11221012666


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Sarangan Lake, Megatan, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bedjos/7984303461









https://www.flickr.com/photos/abdulkariim/5899359953


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Sukuh Temple, Mount Lawu's slope in the border of East and Central Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/photomayeuta/8030028529









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shivany28/8663490485/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Candi Gunung Gangsir, Beji, Pasuruan, East Java*


http://putrapenanggungan.blogspot.com/2013/12/foto-candi-gununggangsir-pasca.html


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Candi Sari, Yogyakarta*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anandajoti/7634021922









http://www.asiaphotostock.com/SubCatshop.asp?id=14&scid=71&page=67


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pelabuhan Ratu, West Java (a town dedicated to the queen of the south sea)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nadinexf/2303494991









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bnjroos/6579284333


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pelabuhan Ratu rural area, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blis1/6081433884









https://www.flickr.com/photos/struesdell/6266685002









https://www.flickr.com/photos/struesdell/6266151429


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Papandayans, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nina_19/11511665156









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anmsid/4244238022









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7306081578


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Cikuray, West Java*








/8463939345[/url]
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8647567705


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Naga Village, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dany13/6219569245









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thesamperuru/5567683014









https://www.flickr.com/photos/deckno/5530439124


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Nusantara Flower Garden, Cipanas, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12495448613









https://www.flickr.com/photos/romasety/9305142660









https://www.flickr.com/photos/naja_helal/4972726806


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Sumedang's rural area, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mechtholdjin/6513945941









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mechtholdjin/5831586137









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9212685772


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Megalith Archielogical site, Mount Padang, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjetjep/8078201816









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjetjep/8068607915









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dreaslife/10287831296


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kelud Mountain, Kediri, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anomharya/14371866406









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricky900x/8591409169









https://www.flickr.com/photos/galih/5041703018


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Ijen, Banyuwangi, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kofatan/8648746886









https://www.flickr.com/photos/annakwa/13486717734


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Banyuwangi, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/azzraa-stuff/7878073070









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5063803957


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Green Bay, Banyuwangi, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryahardhiyana/11959323205









https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryahardhiyana/11959811165









https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryahardhiyana/11978324194


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Situ Patengan lake, Ciwidey, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sigitdjatmiko/14914063175









https://www.flickr.com/photos/juliana_photography/14652058863


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ranca Upas, Ciwidey, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14125906621









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14126259392









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josehamra/13571045364


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Semeru National Park, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tatyana-k/14994433382









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tatyana-k/14808150980









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tatyana-k/14808195428


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Gua Cina Beach, Malang, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14779478710









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rosyadiputra/6306168866


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Cemorosewu Road, Tawangmanggu, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14770612550









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14770671729


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Cijapati, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6248213820









https://www.flickr.com/photos/motoyomoto/9523232444









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4583062814


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Salak, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sjavaldienno/13771311095


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Halimun Salak National Park, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremiah_james/13597022674









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremiah_james/13597278494









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremiah_james/13596665705


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Menoreh, Central Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/british_council_indonesia/8862494541









https://www.flickr.com/photos/angkisland/14379619989









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mekong69/13972296615


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Candi Sewu, Yogyakarta special district*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rikko77/15031882931









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14487858020


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Borobudur, Magelang, Yogyakarta special district*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/p-v-b/15032894945









https://www.flickr.com/photos/oimctony/14834061947









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/15026453465


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Prambanan Temple, Yogyakarta special district*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vibranze/14540488736









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pretty_bride/5382149815









https://www.flickr.com/photos/indrijunanda6/14346096808


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Candi Kalasan, Yogyakarta special district*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13167798863









https://www.flickr.com/photos/weekeatng/9540289299


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Candi Sari, Yogyakarta special district*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/phimee/13311488364/in/set-72157642696741943









https://www.flickr.com/photos/phimee/13311025223/in/set-72157642696741943


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Candi Mendut, Yogyakarta special district*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zhizhi021282/14443393942









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sbudiarto/14176986520


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

beautiful nature from Indonesia kay: also love these pic :cheers:


kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14770612550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kotagede - the Mataram capital, Yogyakarta*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jiathwee/6802223108









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bariknawawi/6115884653









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/8668068233


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Merapi, Yogyakarta special district*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/muhammad_faisal_othman/10759643206









https://www.flickr.com/photos/herryphoto/14673106196


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Sindoro, Central Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sambodo/13919296230









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14889942296


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Gede Prangago National Park, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/didialfin/14391761520









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjetjep/8002744636









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/6243881246


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Devil's Tear, Nusa Lembongan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7702697238









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alainbachellier/8086693099


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Nusa Lembongan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8876931225









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8514452097


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Jungutbatu Village, Nusa Lembongan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thuyvanstravels/10781627564









https://www.flickr.com/photos/niallcorbet/8450492029









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maddygreenpics/6154880814


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Jungutbatu beach*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freemindflow/6799350767









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cheuleng/3829552646









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cheuleng/3828772557


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pura Dalem Tarukan, Nusa Lembongan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9813035615/in/set-72157635639517394









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9813060356/in/photostream/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pasih Uwug, Nusa Penida*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rickyari/12288451006









https://www.flickr.com/photos/natstravers/14204885753


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Batu Atuh, Nusa Penida*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rickyari/12287904615









https://www.flickr.com/photos/natstravers/14251168725/in/set-72157644231931758


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Toyapakeh Reef, Nusa Penida*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/luko/11227372304









https://www.flickr.com/photos/luko/10026852475









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sbailliez/3876094237


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Nusa Ceningan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freemindflow/6773734525/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freemindflow/6773732029


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pura Dalem, Nusa Lembongan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9813423586









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9813394504









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9813401496


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Dreamland Beach, Bali*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6123045040









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gamo_r/3441636577/


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Baluran National Park, East Java*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9630378034









https://www.flickr.com/photos/atrisnop/8125024186/in/set-72157631857676698









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14486780700


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Papuma Beach, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yunaidi-joepoet/5810958809/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rhezamatir/9162878961/


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bogor Botanical Garden, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/xufos/6268330671/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meteorry/5571604254/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meteorry/5570396011/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Rinjani National Park, Lombok*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adentya/14928797899









https://www.flickr.com/photos/drziner/4589158429


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kuta, Lombok*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/novomonde/13891273784









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bastien_c/14802710105









https://www.flickr.com/photos/silvywong/7869300702


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*South Lombok*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14988022532









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14988024052









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14801696889


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Observatorium Bosscha, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/xufos/9589314073/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/schariev/8086210691/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adinovic/8133472361/


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Villa Isola, West Java*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesamperuru/5588271432/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kesk/7609415882/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kesk/7609955396/


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Karimun Jawa, Central Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8003074126/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8000073751/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chocky_halomoan/4499218370/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Sukuh Temple, Yogyakarta Special District*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/radecki111/5677766923









https://www.flickr.com/photos/radecki111/5678323254









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11577898354


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Candi Sambisari, Yogyakarta Special District*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11595134994









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9653310531









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7006646966


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Guntur, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7452796616









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ardyhadi/15131741946









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aghasamtirta/8240722090


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ciater, Subang, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14121708865









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14950333497









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nina_19/7371596620


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Badui Luar, Banten*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bleubackpacker/4786252370









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9889397084









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8403793593


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Jakarta, the capital city of Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maskun/14932683188









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/14937452119









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/14940342199


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Semeru National Park, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tatyana-k/14976047028/in/set-72157646300865428









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tatyana-k/15159642701/in/set-72157646300865428


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Summit of Mount Semeru, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tatyana-k/15162651485/in/set-72157646300865428









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tatyana-k/15160558401/in/set-72157646300865428









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tatyana-k/14976084138/in/set-72157646300865428


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bromo Mountain, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tobfl/15144564562









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14928258170









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14928304200


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Telaga Ngebel, Ponorogo, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7394112406









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11902335105









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7394111104


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Grand Mosque Kauman, Yogyakarta*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mian2802/13995380389









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjetjep/5135706900


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Puh Sarang Catholic Church, Kediri, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/saparatos_blank/8363715491


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Candi Panataran, Blitar, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcaurel/6788005137









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6171582049









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blenblen/9295629007


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Candi Ijo, Central Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yougotapunk/7978722527









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramadianbachtiar/7303159510


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kawah Ijen, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14988474708









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14988527328









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15175057525


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Salak National Park, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cifor/10814865924









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cifor/10814886014/in/set-72157637586095803


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Halimun Salak National Park, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cifor/10814874134









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cifor/10814748485









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cifor/10814843034


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Rancabali tea plantation, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pujo_laksono/8127834863









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscus_nanang_t/12795818843









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscus_nanang_t/12795681735


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Malabar Tea Plantation, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/erwinmul/14327661464









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meina-widya/6424196201









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dany13/6288349433


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Somewhere in Central Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/technogracia/11580417025


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

any update dude?


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

a youtube video from Lombok :cheers:


lubongpasatita said:


> american tourist review about gili island just 2 hour from bali or 30min by plane via lombok


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Bali


_Hawk_ said:


> *Samabe Bali Suites & Villas*
> 
> Ціна вілли від $400
> 
> ...


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Bali


_Hawk_ said:


> *Hotel Tugu Lombok*
> 
> Ціна номера від $200
> 
> ...


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Bali again....


_Hawk_ said:


> *RIMBA Jimbaran Bali by AYANA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

*Bali!*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tropicaliving/2638666834









https://www.flickr.com/photos/teomorabito/6856404738









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fiftymm99/5201174062/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiogis50/4722105665









https://www.flickr.com/photos/georgeplakides/15813445175


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pura Luhur Uluwatu, Bali*

The temple (Pura) Luhur Uluwatu is located at Bali's most south-western Point on the top of a 70m high rocky cliff.










The monkey living in that area protect the goddess Dewi Danu, but actually they're notorious for snatching visitors' belongings.










View across the Indian Ocean.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Paddy fields, Bali*

Gunung Agung in the background.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pura Tanah Lot, Bali*

The famous Pura Tanah Lot at Bali's southwestern shore.










Close by, Pura Enjung Galuh.










Also a few minutes away from Tanah Lot: Pura Batu Bolong.










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos but dont forget their credits, sources.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ubud, Bali*

Lotus pond at Puri Lukisan museum.










Man at the river Uos.










Paddy field at sunset light.










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ubud, Bali*

Pura Gunung Lebah.










Monkey Forest.










Friendly creature.










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ thanks for shared Robbi  those photos look amazing 
kay:


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pura Besakih, Bali*

^^ You're welcome, I'm glad you liked them!  My stay on Bali was really awesome, just much too short, there's so much to see...

Like Pura Besakih, the Mother Temple on the slopes of the volcano Gunung Agung.










Beautiful decoration during Pagerwesi-festival.



















All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pura Besakih, Bali*

More pictures of Pura Besakih during Pagerwesi-festival.




























All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

if i don't wrong, i have pictures with mount Agung as a background m))





when i was in senior high school (pardon our face :lol


i'm forget what mount is it, but that mount is located in Bali  *pics are taken by myself


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gunung Batur and Lake Batur, Bali*

^^ Terima kasih! You really all have funny faces 

That's the volcano Gunung Batur in the background, I took a pic of it, too.










Little village at Lake Batur.










Aquaculture at Lake Batur.










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lake Bratan, Bali*

Pura Ulun Danu Bratan at Lake Bratan, 1200m above sea level.










Fisherman at Lake Bratan.



















All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## Robbi (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pura Puru Sada, Bali*

Pura Puru Sada in Mengwi, central Bali. To the right Kori Agung, the gate to the inner courtyard, to the left the Meru-tower.










Detail of the Meru.










Thrones inside the inner courtyard.










All pictures taken by myself.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ Very nice photos of Bali! ..love Bali! thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------

